# Why The Pope Is Here!



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 18, 2008)

Turns out we've been all wrong folks. not. 

WHY THE POPE IS HERE... SALVATION OF SOULS

Benedict understands that the only role of the Church and the Papacy is to provide the faithful with the means by which eternal salivation may be attained. Those means have remained unchanged for 2000 years. For Catholics they reside within observation of the seven sacraments - gifts bestowed by Jesus Christ to enable us to live lives of holiness that will prepare us to partake in the Divine mercy which allows us sinners to achieve unmerited salvation.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 18, 2008)

He should be more worried about his own soul


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 18, 2008)

Right. Seven sacraments. The Antichrist's salvation by works.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 18, 2008)

What ticked me off was his audacity to critique the U.S for cracking down on illegal immigration, these "refugees" as he said are but a way to keep the dwindling American Catholic church alive, they refill the coffers and pews from the third world while the fading American born Catholics walk away from Rome with increasing numbers. The subtext is greed, retain power in the United States and take money.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you mean to say "eternal salivation" in your OP? Julia Child could provide that!


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 19, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> He should be more worried about his own soul



YIKES


----------



## blhowes (Apr 19, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> What ticked me off was his audacity to critique the U.S for cracking down on illegal immigration, these "refugees" as he said are but a way to keep the dwindling American Catholic church alive, they refill the coffers and pews from the third world while the fading American born Catholics walk away from Rome with increasing numbers. The subtext is greed, retain power in the United States and take money.


I haven't listened to his speeches. What reasons did he give for his opposition? I wonder if Rome has any restrictions on who can immigrate to their country.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 19, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> > He should be more worried about his own soul
> ...



 She makes that sound more like a threat than a warning.


----------

